# drm-kmod didn't working at all



## лось (Aug 14, 2022)

Hello,
Sorry for strange question, but I search about this in forum and find nothing.
When i try to use drm-kmod on Intel GMA X3500, I got black screen after init start kernel modules. I tried to re-compile it from ports, but it didn't do anything other. What is it, and is it my mistake?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2022)

graphics/drm-kmod is a so-called "meta" port, it contains nothing of itself, it merely depends on other ports/packages. Rebuilding graphics/drm-kmod is basically just a no-op.

What version of FreeBSD? Because the exact port/package it depends on is defined by the version of FreeBSD you have.


----------



## лось (Aug 16, 2022)

SirDice said:


> graphics/drm-kmod is a so-called "meta" port, it contains nothing of itself, it merely depends on other ports/packages. Rebuilding graphics/drm-kmod is basically just a no-op.
> 
> What version of FreeBSD? Because the exact port/package it depends on is defined by the version of FreeBSD you have.


Version 13.1, and I already fix it yesterday)


----------

